# Another Golden taken by cancer



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

I got a call from 1 of my adopters that her Golden Kyra, that they adopted from us, was sent to the bridge due to cancer today!
God Bless you Kyra for loving these folks and making them Happy for the 6 months they had you.
Go now & be free from pain.
We will miss you dearly.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thoughts going to Kyra's family, and thanks for being her forever family.


----------



## Dino (Jun 24, 2007)

Goodbye Kyra and condolences to Kyra's family, your golden memories will be with you forever.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

So sorry to hear about Kyra. But at least she had six months of a happy life and knew what love was. Thoughts and prayers are with her family.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Another GoldenLove lost to this insidious disease - Godspeed Sweet Kyra and blessings on you for the joy and love you brought to your forever family. Buck & Skyler will greet you at the Bridge with friendship and love. God Bless this wonderful family that gave you safe passage.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Godspeed Kyra. My condolences to her family, at least she had 6 months with her own furfamily before this terrible disease got her.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

so sorry for your loss of kyra. rest well pretty girl.

Debbie & mason


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers going to Kyra's family. So glad she had a good home the last few months of her life.

Hooch


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

*A HUGE Thank you...*

To all of you for your loved rescpets to this family & Kyra.
I am planning on forwarding this to them in the next few days to let them know just how much people care....
Keep them coming...I know they will apprecaite see them...

Blessings, Kerri


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry. I lost my 12 1/2 year old irish Setter to bone cancer 10 years ago. There is research being done at Morris Animal Foundation on canine cancer and they are convinced that in a very few years down the raoa they will have a vaccine for it. Let us hope and pray this is right as to many of us have lost dogs to it.

I am glad she had a happy life at the end. All dogs deserve this.


----------



## steven77 (Jun 27, 2007)

i'm sorry to hear about kyra. my condolences go out to her family.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Kyra was so blessed to have a new home, and a special time with her adopted family, our thoughts and prayers to them, I have experienced losing a golden to cancer, and can understand the pain they would be feeling.


----------



## thaichips (May 8, 2007)

Our thoughts are with you at this sad time.


----------



## gregscott (Dec 4, 2006)

So sorry about Kyra, I lost Mia last month and cannot go through a day or hour without thinking about her. I know how much you will miss her.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Our thoughts and prayers to Kyra's family,she had a very special and precious 6 months with your family filled with happiness and love.


----------



## MissNikkisMom (Apr 10, 2007)

My condolences on the loss of sweet Kyra. She's running free at the Bridge with a host of our other golden boys and girls, including my Ruger who crossed in October of 2004.

God's speed Kyra.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I so sorry. 6 months is such a short time to have with a loved one. I do hope they'll find another love to fill their some of the empty spots in their hearts.


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

Run free pretty girl and let your parents know you're still with them.


----------



## Charliemaggie (May 25, 2005)

So sorry to hear about Kyra. It's sure hard to lose these wonderful dogs.

Cheryl


----------



## flamingo_sandy (Feb 26, 2007)

So sad. Please share my most heartfelt sympathy with the family. I'm so very sorry for their loss.


----------

